# Disney Plus: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers zum Jahrestag



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney Plus: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers zum Jahrestag*

						Das finale Kapitel der Skywalker Saga "Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" wird auf Disney Plus zum Jahrestag der Star-Wars-Reihe veröffentlicht. Jahrestag ist der 4. Mai - zwar kein echter Jahrestag, aber hübsch passend zu "May the force be with you". 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney Plus: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers zum Jahrestag*


----------



## xDave78 (28. April 2020)

Na, man gut dass ich ihn noch nicht bei Amazon gekauft habe. Kann ich den Film doch für umme ansehen. Gefällt mir


----------

